# Girl expelled for appearing in risqué photos with school uniform



## Summoner (Apr 7, 2007)

> STATEN ISLAND, N.Y. -- A sophomore at St. Joseph by-the-Sea High School has been expelled after pictures of her nude, and semi-nude in school attire, surfaced last week.
> 
> The girl, a 16-year-old junior varsity cheerleading captain at the Huguenot school, took about 60 photographs of herself and e-mailed them to a student at St. Peter's Boys' High School in New Brighton, the sources said.
> 
> ...



It seems like girls these days are too caught up in the interet, and MySpace. Discuss!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 7, 2007)

It seems guys gossip alot and talk too much also.


----------



## Kyon (Apr 7, 2007)

I lol'd at topic title.


----------



## number47 (Apr 7, 2007)

well i feel that as...oh i dont know mabye fucking stupid


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow. Retarded.

Isn't that illegal? Expelling a student for outside-school activities?

She can fuck whoever she wants, just so long as its not a fellow student on school premises or a teacher or science experiment 

This school phhhhhails.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 7, 2007)

Catholic schoolgirls... It was not a legend !!


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 7, 2007)

I feel for this girl -- but at the same time, I acknowledge that it was her fault. I don't think she should be expelled from school though, punished yes.

Edited to add: Wtf is with the title? You know what a slut is dumbass? How does posing for racy pictures, make her sexually promiscuous or a prostitute? Not to mention, she sent her pics to one person only.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 7, 2007)

Tsk tsk, I've heard of things happening like this before though.

Also since nobody else said it...

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 7, 2007)

She should be arrested for distributing pornographic pictures of a minor.


----------



## Summoner (Apr 7, 2007)

okay, what should I change the title to?


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 7, 2007)

"Pics or it didn't happen" or "/r/ sauce plzkthx." Either works well.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 7, 2007)

what's kthx?


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 7, 2007)

She wasn't expelled for being a slut, she was expelled for appearing in risqu? photos while wearing clothes with _her school seal_.

Big difference.

It became a matter of the school protecting it's reputation because anyone who saw those photos could connect the girl to the school.  Ever heard of guilt by association?


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 7, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> She wasn't expelled for being a slut, she was expelled for appearing in risqu? photos while wearing clothes with _her school seal_.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> It became a matter of the school protecting it's reputation because anyone who saw those photos could connect the girl to the school.  Ever heard of guilt by association?



Word.

Summoner a title like "Girl expelled for posing in racy photos" would be more suitable, then "Girl expelled for being a slut"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 7, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Emery (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm surprised no-one's said "Pics or it didn't happen" yet.


Edit:  Ha.  There it is!


----------



## Altron (Apr 7, 2007)

she shoulda not worn the school's insignia maybe she woul've got a less harsh punishment.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 7, 2007)

loooooooooooool!!!

poor gal! but why did they expel the girl?


----------



## Altron (Apr 7, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> loooooooooooool!!!
> 
> poor gal! but why did they expel the girl?



It seems that her school gives out harsher punishments if she damages the school's reputation. I am guessing they didnt want to be humiliated with this incident and not do nothing so they expelled her for tarnishing the reputation of their school.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 7, 2007)

rofl, made my day.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd like to have her at my school...unless she's a butterface.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> loooooooooooool!!!
> 
> poor gal! but why did they expel the girl?


 
Because she was damging the school's reputation apparantly.


----------



## EXhack (Apr 7, 2007)

Damn, what's the whole issue?


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

Girls should know not to take photos like that because they always come back to bite them in the ass. With myspace and all kinds of ways to share "private" photos chances are these not so innocent photos just come back at the worst time.


----------



## perroloco (Apr 7, 2007)

That also happened with a certain girl in the high school I studied, her (male) friends took some semi naked pictures of her (She was wearing the school skirt) and then the photos were posted on various blogs, she had to go out of this city (I live in Mexico) and went to Mexico DF... Poor girl, she was kinda hot XD


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Apr 7, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Catholic schoolgirls... It was not a legend !!



HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 7, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Trigger_Happy00 (Apr 7, 2007)

I received those photos. Believe me, they were risque.

<~<

Nah, just kidding.


----------



## Razza (Apr 7, 2007)

And another slut gets her just reward. Seriously, why the hell are there girls like her? Keep your fucking hormones to yourself?


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 7, 2007)

why would the boy face charges?


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

elektroniks said:


> why would the boy face charges?



I don't know what it would be called but I'm pretty sure the parents would charge 'em.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Apr 7, 2007)

No pictures?
You fail.


----------



## Casyle (Apr 7, 2007)

Geeze, have ANY of you ladies NOT posed nude for SOMETHING? lol

Everywhere I turn I read or hear about someone gettin' in trouble for posin' nude somewhere, sometime.


----------



## X (Apr 7, 2007)

Is there any chance we can see the girl's picture?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm betting that boy never gets nude photos of girls he knows again, such a shame. 

And I fail to see how she's a 'slut', as some people have called her. She sent the photos to one person, we have no indication that she was sexually active with even him. Last I checked I thought being slutty required doing sexual things directly to people. I don't think she even qualifies as being an exhibitionist since that would require showing herself to a lot of people on purpose. She just made a bad choice in who she sent the pictures to.


----------



## Lain (Apr 8, 2007)

If I'm going to form any opinion on this whatsoever, I'll need to see some, erm... photographs.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 8, 2007)

"Pics now". Pisssh. Sure they WOULD be nice, but I do not require them. I don't care that there's none. =/

I say the boy that received the pics should get some punishment, too. Maybe not being expelled but detention/demerit, or expelled for a shorter time. It's his fault they got around too.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 8, 2007)

he should've shown the pics to his friends on his computer instead of sending it to there's, doesn't he know people get help but send crap like this to others


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 8, 2007)

wow, girls in school uniform fetishes anyone? she shouldnt have sent the email to the guy in the first place...


----------



## kulgan18 (Apr 8, 2007)

This site claims to have the pictures. They are PG rated.
WinAmp

Now i dont know if those are the real pictures but i still dont see a valid reason to expel her...
They claim to be looking for the rest of the pictures so maybe there are more pics where she is using the school uniform.

Oh well Catholic schools...


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Apr 8, 2007)

elektroniks said:


> why would the boy face charges?



For distributing pornographic pictures of a minor, I guess.

If they did that, though, they'd have to get the girl for that, as well. And anyone else involved that may have posted the pics on the internet. It would just turn into a big mess, so I guess they decided to let it go .


----------



## Shizor (Apr 8, 2007)

What, no pics?


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 8, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> This site claims to have the pictures. They are PG rated.
> WinAmp
> 
> Now i dont know if those are the real pictures but i still dont see a valid reason to expel her...
> ...



If these are the actual pictures, then I fail to see the fuss. She isn't posing naked for fuck sakes. Gotta, love the way females are over-judged 

Yeah the boyfriend, should also be punished, because these pictures were originally intended for him( hell she was doing him a favour). Look what he does? He sends them to everyone.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 8, 2007)

Dumb bitch, Lol!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 8, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> This site claims to have the pictures. They are PG rated.
> WinAmp
> 
> Now i dont know if those are the real pictures but i still dont see a valid reason to expel her...
> ...



Well the site says there are other 29 pics out there for a reward. But I could believe this, though I doubt it because not one of them had the school outfits.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 8, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Well the site says there are other 29 pics out there for a reward. But I could believe this, though I doubt it because not one of them had the school outfits.



Fucking art stealer

Perhaps?


----------



## Bishop (Apr 8, 2007)

Hah, she tried to show off her little butt though she is all flat as a wall.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 9, 2007)

pics or it never happened .... cuz of what i've seen so far, the school needs to die


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2007)

From the pictures I've seen, the school shouldn't of expelled her.


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2007)

Just because she was taking photos of herself naked in uniform gets her expelled?
This is completely ridculous.
I thought schools can`t do anything to you when your off-campus.
This just says schools are trying to watch over by your homes to.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol, funny (poor girl but still funny). I'm more amused I haven't seen "pics or it didn't happen" yet  (though I haven't read through the entire thread)


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 9, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> (though I haven't read through the entire thread)



This is exactly your error. I've seen quite a number of them here...

(you're lazy)


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2007)

That's all a chick in a bra? If you can get kicked out for that than my whole top 8 should be expelled....


----------



## cygnus (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd tap that


----------



## Pein (Apr 9, 2007)

what a dumb bitch


----------



## xpeed (Apr 9, 2007)

Myspace is the devil.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 9, 2007)

The school expelled the girl because the pics weren't risque enough for their liking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2007)

New rule:

No sexually provocative threads without pics.

Other than that: boring. I don't really care about girls getting expelled for being sluts. Is it wrong? Maybe. I'm no lawyer, I can't say if it's legal or not.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> For distributing pornographic pictures of a minor, I guess.


Wouldn't she not be a minor to him though making the charge somewhat silly.

It seems it was more the fault of the boy since he passed to photos on, she probably only wanted him to see them.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 9, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> [Huzzah]​_Reideen​_05​_[52DE50F7].avi
> 
> Perhaps?



Here are the pics since you guys didn't look to see them.


----------

